# 20ga. f squirrels



## welder777 (Sep 7, 2006)

are winchester game loads good fur tree rats 20 ga. 23/4 8 shot 1275 ft. per sec. let me know thanks welder777 :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

8 shot is awful small, if you must go cheap, the Remington low brass gameloads ($3.00 a box at WAL-MART) will work in close, just make sure you get #6s. If you want to shoot over 25 yards buy some high brass.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes #6 shot. I think #6 is the best all around choice for light game hunting.


----------

